# Falla cargador de bateria litio 10,8V Skil



## craketo (Sep 5, 2012)

Hola, tengo un cargador de bateria (10,8V litio) marca skil, para un atornillador de la misma marca obviamente. El mismo dejó de funcionar mientras cargaba normalmente al emitir un sonido a componente electrónico reventado "PUF". Lo abrí y veo que es una fuente conmutada, cuya placa está revestida con una laca aislate del lado soldaduras y montaje, lo que impide o dificulta leer las identificaciones de los componentes y no hay nada reventado, quemado, o dañado físicamente, todo parace estar sano a la vista.... Encontré revisando bastante tiempo (desoldando algunos y probando fuera del circuito), un mosfet de pontencia dañado, un transistor 2N3904 abierto, un diodo 1N4148 como si fuera uan resistencia, los cuales fueron reemplazados, y por las dudas cambié un transistor BC549, mosfet 2N7000 y me faltaría cambiar un regulador de referencia TL1431 que parece estar bien, probándo afuera con resistencias externas. Está demás decir que la tensión de 220Vca, es bien rectificada y filtrada a 330Vcc aprox. Realizando mediciones, no encuentro tensión entre el anódo y cátodo del TL1431, pero no si esa parta, es controlada por los dos integrados que no puedo saber que son... uno con 14 pines y el otro con 16. Hay un optoacoplador que recibe dicha tensión, pero ese también fue probado afuera, ah, lo bobina de 8 terminales, que recibe los 330Vcc, tiene valores ohmicos que rondan entren los 3 y 5ohms, bueno, ya no se como seguir, ya que me quedan eston integrados, creo que uno es de la marca ST.

Hay algun integrado generalmente usado en estas cosas? porque el cargador para litio 20V DEWALT, no tiene ni uno como estos.

que pasa si exito de prepo el optoacoplador?

bueno, agradeceré cualquier ayuda, saludos, Esteban.


----------



## craketo (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola, invesitgando un poco mas estó, descubrí que hay un operacional LM324AN, pero veo que el mismo no está alimentado, no recibe tensión al estar alimentado eléctricamente el cargador. La pregunta es: Aunque el cargador no tenga la batería colocada, debería reciber tensión? que pasa si le mando tensión de prepo de una manera externa?, saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 14, 2012)

craketo dijo:


> Hola, invesitgando un poco mas estó, descubrí que hay un operacional LM324AN, pero veo que el mismo no está alimentado, no recibe tensión al estar alimentado eléctricamente el cargador. La pregunta es: Aunque el cargador no tenga la batería colocada, debería reciber tensión? que pasa si le mando tensión de prepo de una manera externa?, saludos



Hola...es difícil "hablar en el aire"...toma lápiz y papel y saca el circuito eléctrico y a partir de ahí puede ser que nos demos cuenta como funciona...aparentemente no tenes oscilación en el circuito que va conectado a la 220AC(330Vdc) pero no se que tipo de oscilador es...habría que ver si es controlado por un circuito integrado o solamente por una red de re-alimentación.
La otra es que lo escanees o mejores las fotos de tal forma de ver el circuito del PCB y de los materiales.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## craketo (Sep 16, 2012)

Hoal Ric, y sí, tenés razón, cuesta en el aire, no soy electrónico, mis conocimientos son básicos sobre este tema, me puse a leer sobre fuentes conmutadas, amplificadores operacionales, y he bajado los datos de los componentes y semiconductores que pude identificar, comencé a realizar el circuito eléctrico, aún me falta... no es simple... Yo también pienso que es la parte de oscilación, ya que un LM324 no recibe alimentación, y otro integrado desconocido tampoco, cuando tengo lel circuito, o las fotos, vuelvo a escribri, saludos y gracias. Esteban


----------

